# what is your preferred post training carb?



## pinpoint5 (Jun 21, 2013)

It always interests me to see the variety of crappy carbs people use directly after their training.  

My favorite for off season is Pop-Tarts.

Typical offseason Post training meal:
2 pop tarts/ 50 grams carbs from Gatorade/ 2 scoops whey

Offseason leg day post training:
6 pop tarts/ 50 grams carbs from Gatorade/ 2 scoops whey protein

Pre-contest post training (regardless of the day)
12 oz sweet potato/ 2 scoops whey

What types of stuff do you guys use?


----------



## Rory (Jun 21, 2013)

Make my own shake for post with slin. Dextrose is my main source of sugars.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 22, 2013)

I use blueberries, a bananna, and 1/2c oats.  Seems to do the trick.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 22, 2013)

I actually use a cheap post workout recovery blend- 

Dextrose- 45g
15g bcaa's 
5g creatine
And some other random things


----------



## FordFan (Jun 22, 2013)

Rice. Pop tarts are good, but I would be a fat ass if I ate them. I have to watch my food carefully.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 22, 2013)

I might take some poptarts into the gym and start eating them towards the end of my workout between sets.  Can you imagine the looks I'd be given by the crossfit guys?

I also love me a chick-fil-a sammich or two right after I lift (with waffle fries).


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 22, 2013)

vitargo or banana


----------



## xmen1234 (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 23, 2013)

xmen1234 said:


>



i don`t have them in my country


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 23, 2013)

MoFo said:


> i don`t have them in my country



I have heard certain countries do not carry them.  Order them, illegally import..  do what ya gotta do man!


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 23, 2013)

My post training stash.  3 more weeks and I can get at these!


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 23, 2013)

Another post workout carb I love is a quart of chocolate milk on the way home.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 23, 2013)

pinpoint5 said:


> I have heard certain countries do not carry them.  Order them, illegally import..  do what ya gotta do man!



lol yeah i`ll try to order them... can you believe that in my country even n.o. explode and isosensation93 from ultimate are illegal?!


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 23, 2013)

pinpoint5 said:


> My post training stash.  3 more weeks and I can get at these!



looks yummy!!!!


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 23, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Another post workout carb I love is a quart of chocolate milk on the way home.



Always a classic.  The dairy would kill me personally, but a great choice


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 23, 2013)

MoFo said:


> lol yeah i`ll try to order them... can you believe that in my country even n.o. explode and isosensation93 from ultimate are illegal?!



Wow that's crazy man!  You aren't missing much from NO explode.  Never cared for that.  Haha I could just imagine somebody getting a customs letter for trying to illegally import NO explode


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 23, 2013)

pinpoint5 said:


> Wow that's crazy man!  You aren't missing much from NO explode.  Never cared for that.  Haha I could just imagine somebody getting a customs letter for trying to illegally import NO explode



hahah yeah it`s possible but never happened to me  i can still get them from my online supplier... but still my country isn`t the best place for a bodybuilder that`s for sure.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 23, 2013)

pinpoint5 said:


> Always a classic.  The dairy would kill me personally, but a great choice



I got a half gallon post workout this afternoon at walmart for $2.09.  I drank half of it (1 quart) and have the other half in the fridge for next time.  Basically, 32 oz (1 quart) equals 32 grams protein and 108 grams of carbs.  It is not whey, but I am sure it is fine for my needs and a buck per quart is cheap protein.


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 24, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> I got a half gallon post workout this afternoon at walmart for $2.09.  I drank half of it (1 quart) and have the other half in the fridge for next time.  Basically, 32 oz (1 quart) equals 32 grams protein and 108 grams of carbs.  It is not whey, but I am sure it is fine for my needs and a buck per quart is cheap protein.



Nice!  Savin money!  That's why I like my pop tarts...  they are super cheap


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 24, 2013)

pinpoint5 said:


> Nice!  Savin money!  That's why I like my pop tarts...  they are super cheap



How much do you pay for them? I found an online shop that import things from usa and they cost around 5+euro for a box... Pretty expensive


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 24, 2013)

MoFo said:


> How much do you pay for them? I found an online shop that import things from usa and they cost around 5+euro for a box... Pretty expensive



No, a box of pop tarts should run around $2-3 a box.  Maybe even cheaper than that.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 24, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> No, a box of pop tarts should run around $2-3 a box.  Maybe even cheaper than that.



wow they`re really cheap in your country... unfortunately in my country we do not have them and they are expensive from the online stores


----------

